# Lions Mane Mushroom



## KevinSydney (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi All

Its been a long time since I posted anything on this forum however my recent experience is worth sharing. Over the past 35 years , I have tried everything. Some things work for a time and then stop which is very frustrating so I am cautious in promoting anything. I have learnt to live with IBS and to a degree manage the symptoms but it has never stopped being an issue.

I recently bought some Lions Mane mushroom powder / tea from my local health shop. I didn't buy it for IBS , I bought it as it was a new product and I was interested in the proposed mental health benefits,

I am acutely conscious of any change in my IBS symptoms (as I guess we all are) and noticed after a week on the tea that my IBS symptoms had dramatically reduced. It has not solved the issue however the largest effect is the decrease in urgency symptoms. That has been very promising and has reduced about 60 - 70%. If that the best I can achieve and it stays working then I will be very grateful.

I take one flat tea spoon of powder in the morning and again in the evening. Since it is not in tablet or capsule form , I cannot advise the actual dose. I am not promoting a product but can advise the product I am using on request.

I have tried to research any health issue relating to taking the supplement but so far it seems very benign in terms of side effects which is a very good think if I need to take It ongoing.

I am not suggesting you run out and try it however I am sharing my personal experience. If it helps another person then that will be fantastic. For now , I will continue using it and monitoring how long the benefits last. I am into my second packet and its been over 2 weeks of steady improvement now I remain hopeful. .


----------



## alysekinser (Jan 12, 2022)

I myself have been consuming it with tea, very pleased with the results. Most of all I like the lions mane australia species, this one I consume in the form of flour. It is soluble and can easily be drank with tea, coffee, juice or any other beverages to your liking. I have also tried this mushroom in it's natural form, even so I was not disappointed by its culinary characteristics, reminds very much of seafood, lobster in particular.


----------

